

Lost Hacking Documentary Surfaces on Pirate Bay - jordanmessina
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/05/hackers-wante/

======
patrickk
I love how Wired post a direct link to the pirate bay just in case someone who
reads wired can't navigate to TPB and find it themselves :-)

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Personally, I like it when news media posts a direct link.

My local paper does exactly the opposite all the time -- For example, they'll
say how there was a huge uproar over some local police man kicking a thug the
other night and it was caught on youtube. Guess what they never post the link
so now I need to search youtube, arg.. just makes scene to post direct links!

Hacker News would be fun if we didn't post direct link ;) haha

~~~
_delirium
Happens all the time with science reporting too. They'll have a story about a
new scientific paper, and you're lucky if they give you enough details to look
it up yourself, let alone an actual link to the paper online somewhere. I'm
usually happy if they at least include the full title so I can google it, and
they often don't even do that.

